# Sticky  Option - O Lagom P-64



## Dallah

I thought with the apparent groundswell of support for the Lagom P-64 it would be good to have a thread dedicated to the grinder and it's burrs set.

I have a P-64 ordered for mid-May delivery, matt silver finish and Unimodal burrs. I am considering purchasing a set of the standard non coated burrs just in case I can't get on with the Red Speed Unimodal burrs.

Does anyone have a P-64 already? Which burrs did you select? Did you buy any additional Burrs. Aside from SSP who sells appropriate sized Burrs.

I'm almost 100% espresso these day with the occasional long black.

How are people finding the grinder? 
are there any hints and tricks that owners can pass on

As example

when I contacted Option -O they recommended that the grinder did not benefit from seasoning burrs and encouraged me to just jump in and start making coffee.

Discuss.


----------



## Luca06

Hi Dallah. I am at the exact same point as you. Ordered, mid-May batch but I opted for the high Uniformity burrs. I had a bit of a chat with them and decided to take these.


----------



## Karka

I ordered for late April and went for the ssp burrs. Mainly espresso, now and again a v60. Good to have thread to discuss


----------



## Dallah

@Karka which burrs did you order? I have to admit I'm flip flopping like a newly caught fish in a boat. I ordered HU burrs then sent an email asking to change that to Unimodal. Now after another email exchange with Sam they have recommended I opt for the HU burrs. My current thinking is that I will order two burr sets. The Unimodal and the standard burr set, just in case I can't get on with the Unimodal. I've pushed the boat out on this purchase and can't justify to myself two SSP burr sets at this point.


----------



## profesor_historia

Dallah said:


> @Karka which burrs did you order? I have to admit I'm flip flopping like a newly caught fish in a boat. I ordered HU burrs then sent an email asking to change that to Unimodal. Now after another email exchange with Sam they have recommended I opt for the HU burrs. My current thinking is that I will order two burr sets. The Unimodal and the standard burr set, just in case I can't get on with the Unimodal. I've pushed the boat out on this purchase and can't justify to myself two SSP burr sets at this point.


Is there a big difference between them? I mean BIG?


----------



## Karka

@Dallah sorry didn't make that clear. I went for the high uniformity burr set.

@profesor_historia From what I understood the unimodal burrs are not really geared towards espresso. So for filter coffee the ideal would be that all grounds are identical in size. Sounds great for espresso too, but it turns out espresso gives a better texture and body when grounds have a slight variance in size. So for me it made sense for the high uniformity as I'll drink 10-20 espresso a week but only 2-4 v60 per week.


----------



## MWJB

Karka said:


> So for filter coffee the ideal would be that all grounds are identical in size. Sounds great for espresso too, but it turns out espresso gives a better texture and body when grounds have a slight variance in size.


 All grinders produce a variance in size, no grinders produce particles identical in size.


----------



## Dallah

profesor_historia said:


> Dallah said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Karka which burrs did you order? I have to admit I'm flip flopping like a newly caught fish in a boat. I ordered HU burrs then sent an email asking to change that to Unimodal. Now after another email exchange with Sam they have recommended I opt for the HU burrs. My current thinking is that I will order two burr sets. The Unimodal and the standard burr set, just in case I can't get on with the Unimodal. I've pushed the boat out on this purchase and can't justify to myself two SSP burr sets at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a big difference between them? I mean BIG?
Click to expand...

 @profesor_historia The Unimodal are designed to produce a much tighter distribution of grinds size. That is not to say they won't produce boulders and fines but they won't produce as many as a traditional burr set. They were designed for brewing coffee but some people claim they produce a much sweeter cup when used with very light to light roasted beans for espresso. From what I have read they are very difficult to work with espresso extracting. They have the capability to produce god shots but also and from what I have read, very frequently, will produce sink shots.

High Uniformity burrs are much more traditional espresso burrs. They produce the fines needed for a traditional espresso shot and it's more traditional mouthfeel. That said the particle size distribution is a tighter band than most espresso burrs and therefore one hopes less likely to produce the bitterness interfering with the sweetness that light roasts can produce.

I think I have just talked myself back into ordering HU burrs 😂


----------



## Dallah

Was really hoping to get some input from existing users of the Lagom P-64 in this thread. Tips and tricks of the trade would be very appreciated.


----------



## Colio07

Dallah said:


> I think I have just talked myself back into ordering HU burrs 😂


 I don't own a Lagom, but FWIW from everything I read it seems that SSP HU burrs are generally what's recommended for espresso-focused consumers (as opposed to Unimodal / Low Fines / etc. If I were you I'd opt for HU only - rather than going for Unimodal + standard - but just my two cents.


----------



## THR_Crema

Thanks for setting this thread up and for having it pinned. There is another thread previously started in the Coffee Lounge so hopefully people will move over to this now.

I've preordered for mid May and ended up going with High Uniformity in the Lagom (Black) and also added the Unimodal as a spare set. Everything I've read suggests I'll prefer the HU burrs but thought it would be good to try both sets and report back in time.

Really looking forward to May 😁


----------



## shaunlawler

Is it easy enough to switch the burrs around?


----------



## Dallah

@THR_Crema Both burr sets. I like your style.

I just don't know which way to go. I think as I can't really make up my mind, I might opt not to decide and get both SSP burr sets. The Unimodal sound like they could produce some dramatically different espresso and while I'm not unhappy with my espresso as it is; something dramatically different sounds like a great experiment.

I know the folks at Option O think that this grinder with the Unimodal burrs and lightly roasted beans can produce espresso similar to that which comes from a well aligned EK43. Is that necessarily a good thing? Clarity of flavour but with limited mouthfeel. Sounds to me almost like a concentrated shot of filter coffee.

So far I've no real decision. First World problems indeed.


----------



## Dallah

shaunlawler said:


> Is it easy enough to switch the burrs around?


 @shaunlawler So far no present owners have chimed in on this thread. From videos online, it looks an easy enough process. Not something I would want to be doing everyday but if I were to change beans from very light to a medium roast, it sounds like a reasonable exercise.


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema Both burr sets. I like your style.
> 
> I just don't know which way to go. I think as I can't really make up my mind, I might opt not to decide and get both SSP burr sets. The Unimodal sound like they could produce some dramatically different espresso and while I'm not unhappy with my espresso as it is; something dramatically different sounds like a great experiment.
> 
> I know the folks at Option O think that this grinder with the Unimodal burrs and lightly roasted beans can produce espresso similar to that which comes from a well aligned EK43. Is that necessarily a good thing? Clarity of flavour but with limited mouthfeel. Sounds to me almost like a concentrated shot of filter coffee.
> 
> So far I've no real decision. First World problems indeed.


 As I couldn't decide and this is part of a big upgrade and probably last time I'll ever be able to have such an expensive grinder I thought it best to get both sets. I'm sure if I don't like either set they will sell quickly.

I've got a Fellow Ode due in April for more Pourover coffee so quite tempted to try the SSP Unimodal burrs in this - from what I've been reading on home barista and believe Mr Hoffmann has also upgraded his to SSP burrs.

As you say they look straight forward to swap in a Lagom but not a daily exercise.


----------



## THR_Crema

shaunlawler said:


> Is it easy enough to switch the burrs around?


 From the few videos and reviews I've read - yes. It wouldn't be a daily or weekly thing but to experiment it should be straight forward. My understanding is the grinder is permanently aligned regardless of swapping burrs.


----------



## THR_Crema

@mctaff @Karka @Sebinho9 @Jamesonguitar @ckrhodes

Just in case you haven't seen - this sun topic has been setup now giving the Lagom P64 a home in The Grinder Forum 🎉


----------



## KaffineNovice

Lagom P-64 order for myself as well, mid-may dispatch, gone for both burr types. I am trying to pretend it will not arrive till early June so I don't get too excited.


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Lagom P-64 order for myself as well, mid-may dispatch, gone for both burr types. I am trying to pretend it will not arrive till early June so I don't get too excited.


 Amazing news on the order and both burr sets - seems most people are thinking the same when it comes to ordering both.

I'm trying to do the same re delivery. Does anyone know if it's air delivery or by sea? I'm sure it will be clear by May/June but wasn't sure if the Suez Canal problem will have an impact.


----------



## Rincewind

THR_Crema said:


> Amazing news on the order and both burr sets - seems most people are thinking the same when it comes to ordering both.


 Good call....it's always nice to have a choice...and you sell on the burr-set that isn't preferred/liked/used/other and get some money back.


----------



## mctaff

here are the burr sets and recommendations from the Option O website.

I've got the SSP Unimodal ones

I must confess to having zero idea how any differences might manifest, but I've got no complaints about the unimodal set.


----------



## mctaff

Dallah said:


> when I contacted Option -O they recommended that the grinder did not benefit from seasoning burrs and encouraged me to just jump in and start making coffee.
> 
> Discuss.


 seasoning burrs always sounds like a load of rubbish to me... aligning with the need to run in my Naim amplifier for months to make it sound better... either I'm deaf with shot taste buds, or neither of these things make any noticeable difference.

I'm sure someone will violently disagree! 😁


----------



## Dallah

THR_Crema said:


> I'm sure it will be clear by May/June but wasn't sure if the Suez Canal problem will have an impact.


 @THR_Crema It should be cleared within the next couple of days. I think when you pay the final payment you get the opportunity to choose if you want it express air or not. Even the slower delivery to the UK is two weeks, so there is no way that is by ship.


----------



## ckrhodes

For people that's unsure between the burr set to choose for the Lagom - here's my thoughts.

Baring in mind I don't have the grinder yet, mine should be arriving early May, but I've opted to go for the SSP Unimodal. I drink mostly filter coffee mid-week before work and espresso exclusively on the weekends. Although I drink more filter coffee, I can settle for less-than-adequate filter but I find that I want to put more effort in to making great-tasting espresso.

When comparing grinders, the consensus seems to be "bigger burrs are better". After doing some research into why, it seems that the larger the burrs the less fines and the more "unimodal" style of particles it creates. As we know the burrs in the Lagom are smaller than the other end game grinders, so my theory is that the SSP Unimodal burrs may create a taste profile similar to that of a larger burr set.

Furthermore, what's really exciting is that the Lagom has a feature that nobody seems to be discussing: variable grind speed. 
Again looking into this it seems that ranging from low to high RPM has an effect on the amount of fines. I'm hoping that I can vary the taste profile of the unimodal burrs by upping the speed and adding more fines for a more high-uniformity style grind, if so desired.

Lastly, I think the choice also comes down to taste.
Unimodal = more clarity.
High-Uniformity = more body.
I almost exclusively drink my espresso with milk, so the case for a more unctuous body tends to be lost within the texture of the milk. I'm hoping the unimodal burrs will offer me a much higher clarity that'll push through the milk.

Again I don't own the grinder yet, and all this is specualtion. But this is what excites me so much! There's so much experimentation to be done and I'm very much looking forward to try all these different theories and just see what's what. Maybe the unimodal might be a right choice for me, or maybe not. But I can't wait to try!


----------



## Dallah

ckrhodes said:


> Baring in mind I don't have the grinder yet, mine should be arriving early May,


 @ckrhodes You say that you expect it early May. Is that a mid-April preorder that is running late? I've ordered a mid-May delivery and just trying to get an idea of Option-O's ability to stick to deadlines.


----------



## ckrhodes

Dallah said:


> @ckrhodes You say that you expect it early May. Is that a mid-April preorder that is running late? I've ordered a mid-May delivery and just trying to get an idea of Option-O's ability to stick to deadlines.


 My order is for early May dispatch. I haven't read anything on delivery times so I'm hoping it's delivered quick!


----------



## Dallah

I'm sure someone here will know this but in theory, how would One check the burr parallel alignment when using the Unimodal burrs? You can't use the quick and dirty whiteboard marker test as the Unimodal burrs don't have any flat surfaces to mark up. I won't be checking the alignment myself, I will be trusting Option O to deliver an aligned grinder as I haven't heard of any alignment issues to date. However I am just interested in how it could be done. Never too old to learn something new.


----------



## MWJB

Dallah said:


> how would One check the burr parallel alignment when using the Unimodal burrs? You can't use the quick and dirty whiteboard marker test as the Unimodal burrs don't have any flat surfaces to mark up


 There must be a finishing area around the very edge of the burr? This would be where you would put the marker.

https://prima-coffee.com/parts/ssp/643-ssp-sp


----------



## Dallah

MWJB said:


> There must be a finishing area around the very edge of the burr? This would be where you would put the marker.
> 
> https://prima-coffee.com/parts/ssp/643-ssp-sp


 @MWJB Thanks for that. The pics on the Option O website were at an angle which made it difficult to see the finishing area. Will be interesting to see how well aligned the grinder is. Option O claim a tolerance budget of +/- 0.02mm. Roll on mid-May.


----------



## KaffineNovice

Just seen this lagom-p100, I have sent an email to ask more information.


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Just seen this lagom-p100, I have sent an email to ask more information.


 Wow! What a spec, thanks for letting us know and be interesting to see their reply.


----------



## Karka

KaffineNovice said:


> Just seen this lagom-p100, I have sent an email to ask more information.


 F**k sake. Just what you want 2 weeks before your lagom p64 is due to ship 🤦🏼‍♂️

Hopefully it will be significantly more expensive and not worth it 😆


----------



## cuprajake

id guess about 22-2500 or more


----------



## shaunlawler

This could be a good alternative to the Kafatek Monolith Max


----------



## DavecUK

Karka said:


> F**k sake. Just what you want 2 weeks before your lagom p64 is due to ship 🤦🏼‍♂️
> 
> Hopefully it will be significantly more expensive and not worth it 😆


 That's a bit of a shocker... and a definite alternative to the Monolith Flat!!


----------



## KaffineNovice

Karka said:


> F**k sake. Just what you want 2 weeks before your lagom p64 is due to ship 🤦🏼‍♂️
> 
> Hopefully it will be significantly more expensive and not worth it 😆


 I have asked this in my email, what will the price be and when will the launch date be. My order for the P64 is mid may dispatch, if the 100 is coming out shortly after I might be tempted to switch depending on price!


----------



## Jony

My next grinder 😁


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> F**k sake. Just what you want 2 weeks before your lagom p64 is due to ship 🤦🏼‍♂️
> 
> Hopefully it will be significantly more expensive and not worth it 😆


 This.


----------



## Stevebee

Option O No! Depending on price, I'm sure this will steal sales from their P64 - as well as the Max and others


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stevebee said:


> Option O No! Depending on price, I'm sure this will steal sales from their P64 - as well as the Max and others


 Ill go the other way, i cant see it stealing sales from the p6, this is gonna be a least twice the price if not more, at least half as big again , its a different market .

£1600 on a gridner for the home is the upper limit for a ton of people , one example you get over £2k and `£3k then people think long and hard about the price difference and the space it takes up. Lagom are just diversifying as they are looking at a small burr conical for filter also.

WIll it steal front the Max , If its more readily available , bit cheaper, sure.


----------



## KaffineNovice

So the update is, that page wasn't supposed to be live yet, the price is yet to be confirmed but it will be more than the P64 due to the cost of larger burrs and overall size. The Launch is (soon). So not much more news unfortunately.

Personally I am very excited for it and can't wait for more information!


----------



## Karka

They've removed it from their site. Probably too many people trying to change from the p64 to the p100 😆


----------



## DavecUK

Karka said:


> They've removed it from their site. Probably too many people trying to change from the p64 to the p100 😆


 I imagine they got a lot of flack, trouble is it can't be unseen now.....If I had the money and had a P64 on order, I think I'd be very tempted to cancel and wait....I suspect a lot of people may have already done that.

Of course, the P64 "probably" does just as good a job for most people..."probably"


----------



## Karka

DavecUK said:


> I imagine they got a lot of flack, trouble is it can't be unseen now.....If I had the money and had a P64 on order, I think I'd be very tempted to cancel and wait....I suspect a lot of people may have already done that.
> 
> Of course, the P64 "probably" does just as good a job for most people..."probably"


 That's the thing @DavecUK, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't get any extra benefit out of the 100 compared to the 64. Just that thing in my head telling me that there is a better one out there 😆.

what I'm more concerned with is the price bracket. If it's not a huge price gap between the two I would be disappointed. Also it makes me wonder whether the price of the p64 will come down. That's the problem with a company selling their products as pre order. Makes it very hard to release new products without causing a problem.


----------



## Jony

I will let you know in time 😁


----------



## KaffineNovice

DavecUK said:


> I imagine they got a lot of flack, trouble is it can't be unseen now.....If I had the money and had a P64 on order, I think I'd be very tempted to cancel and wait....I suspect a lot of people may have already done that.
> 
> Of course, the P64 "probably" does just as good a job for most people..."probably"


 I am one of those souls with a P64 on order, I am at a little bit of an in decision. However there is one thing, the other half gave her sign of approval at the aesthetic and size of the p64. She doesn't drink coffee so it has to look good too 😄. I did look at the Niche and other cheaper options but none looked nice enough! We are about to do a huge house renovation soon so it's gotta match the kitchen.

When I talk about getting a new coffee machine it has to look good as well, fortunately I am very lucky she only likes the look of the Linea Mini or the Eagle One.....

I would be overjoyed with an Elizabeth at this stage of my Espresso making career! But I am honing my skills on the Sage BE until the Eagle one gets signed off hahaha.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Karka said:


> That's the thing @DavecUK, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't get any extra benefit out of the 100 compared to the 64. Just that thing in my head telling me that there is a better one out there 😆.
> 
> what I'm more concerned with is the price bracket. If it's not a huge price gap between the two I would be disappointed. Also it makes me wonder whether the price of the p64 will come down. That's the problem with a company selling their products as pre order. Makes it very hard to release new products without causing a problem.


 There is always gonna be someone or some company implying that there product is better. 
Buy grinder, enjoy coffee , leave forum . Path to zen purchasing .

My best guess is It will be at least £1000 more .to make it worth while and I I think that's being conservative . Otherwise I can't see where any margin will. Be with the associated costs of burrs and carrier and R and D . they know and the price it needs to be and what they market will already hold.

if it is a huge price difference between the two then again I think it won't impact on the p64 , another £1000 is a lot of cash for example. Any although people clamour for the Monolith i dont think the market will expand as another big grinder is relaxed it will just cannabis's itself .


----------



## Karka

Jony said:


> I will let you know in time 😁


 🥱

😂😂😂


----------



## DavecUK

@Mrboots2u What I do know, releasing that web page accidentally was....


----------



## Dallah

Realistically I know that @Mrboots2uis right. There is always going to be something "new" around the corner. I would love this new 98mm burr monster but common sense tells me that

a) I don't have the space in my existing coffee corner. It is truly tiny. 
b) I would not spend that much on a grinder for home at this point in my coffee journey. If it comes in below £2500 I will be shocked. 
c) There is no way on god's little green earth I would get approval from the home accounts department for the purchase.

If Option O's claim that the P-64 punches above its weight in terms of burr size I will be satisfied with the P-64. If it is so much marketing eyewash and I have paid all that extra dosh just to get single dosing in a better looking container than the Solo, well I shall not be best pleased.


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> That's the thing @DavecUK, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't get any extra benefit out of the 100 compared to the 64. Just that thing in my head telling me that there is a better one out there 😆.


 @Karka given the above, why not opt for the Monolith Max, Levercraft Ultra or Weber EG-1? If like me it's money, the P-100 is unlikely to make much difference. I'm sure it will be the most keenly priced of the monster burr grinders but it will certainly be too rich for my blood.


----------



## DavecUK

@Dallah it will all be OK


----------



## Dallah

@DavecUK I am sure you are right. The Solo just does not "sing to me" for a number of reasons, so I would not be happy with it. For now I'm like a like a child counting the sleeps until Xmas, or mid-May in my case.


----------



## InfamousTuba

The P-100 is interesting because it does claim to improve on some things compared to the competition. The big one for me would be workflow, if the smart purge on the P-100 doesn't require a bellows, or brushing the chute or a bean knocker and blind basket to reach retention levels similar to the other big three grinders that would be great. Also the 'permanent alignment' they mention is interesting so that it can be deep cleaned without realignment being needed.

I think the main focus is on availability and price in comparison to the competition, it will be interesting to see if they can scale up production especially with all of the hints towards its commercial uses


----------



## ckrhodes

Well for a fellow Lagom P64 pre-orderer I hope the P64 is going to be the prettier out the two!

But no way can I imagine the P100 to not be at a competitive price with other 98mm grinders, so I'm happy with my P64 for now.

The only thing that would sway me would be if they had a version in white. Although I'm very tempted to power coat my P64 - such a shame they didn't offer a white model alongside the black and silver. I have an all-white setup so the silver will bug me a little bit.


----------



## KaffineNovice

I have had a little update on the p100 probably July/August launch!

On another note don't know why I am ordering a p64 somehow just managed to pull a near perfect shot (for my tastes) on my BE... must of been a fluke.


----------



## DavecUK

@KaffineNovice Any idea of price?


----------



## KaffineNovice

@DavecUK Nope they are finalising it still  I have been added to the notification list!

I think I'll stick with the p64 as I can't wait that long, too excited.


----------



## Dallah

THR_Crema said:


> Amazing news on the order and both burr sets - seems most people are thinking the same when it comes to ordering both.
> 
> I'm trying to do the same re delivery. Does anyone know if it's air delivery or by sea? I'm sure it will be clear by May/June but wasn't sure if the Suez Canal problem will have an impact.


 @THR_Crema When the time comes, unless they get greedy I will be opting for the express air delivery. I will have been waiting far too long for my new toy to wait the extra week that the non-express delivery entails.


----------



## Dallah

Does anyone know if they have resolved the issue with the PCB boards that delayed the March delivery?


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema When the time comes, unless they get greedy I will be opting for the express air delivery. I will have been waiting far too long for my new toy to wait the extra week that the non-express delivery entails.


 Thinking the same ✈


----------



## DavecUK




----------



## THR_Crema

DavecUK said:


>


 Have you got one coming Dave?


----------



## DavecUK

THR_Crema said:


> Have you got one coming Dave?


 No, because I can't afford one, however I am very interested in how they perform, especially the different burr options.

I'm also super interested in the larger burr model and what price range it sells at.


----------



## THR_Crema

DavecUK said:


> No, because I can't afford one, however I am very interested in how they perform, especially the different burr options.
> 
> I'm also super interested in the larger burr model and what price range it sells at.


 I'm hoping I've made the right decision buying one - I'm very intrigued re the burr sets hence ordering both.

If you have any specific questions or things you'd like to see from it I'm sure I could find time to video it. Definitely not to your standard of reviewing though. Alternatively if you've in the East Midlands area you'd be very welcome to visit.


----------



## DavecUK

THR_Crema said:


> I'm hoping I've made the right decision buying one - I'm very intrigued re the burr sets hence ordering both.
> 
> If you have any specific questions or things you'd like to see from it I'm sure I could find time to video it. Definitely not to your standard of reviewing though. Alternatively if you've in the East Midlands area you'd be very welcome to visit.


 I'd love to hear more about it, because it gives me a better perspective on other things I "might" review in future. It's always interesting to see how they have approached things...and usually helps give me ideas.


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Thinking the same ✈


 Snap!


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> I ordered for late April and went for the ssp burrs. Mainly espresso, now and again a v60. Good to have thread to discuss


 @Karka have you been contacted to pay the remaining balance yet? Do you have a shipping date?


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka have you been contacted to pay the remaining balance yet? Do you have a shipping date?


 @Dallah nope, no contact yet


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> @Dallah nope, no contact yet


 @Karka How can you stand it? I would be emailing them from the 15th of the month. I am so impatient. Doesn't give me much hope that my grinder will be coming mid-May


----------



## Karka

Karka said:


> @Dallah nope, no contact yet


 @Dallah 😆 I've just got a lot of other shit going on, and spent way too much money lately


----------



## ajohn

THR_Crema said:


> I'm very intrigued re the burr sets hence ordering both.


 I've used the HU burrs and they do what would be expected on a light roast. Too well for me really but grinder problems prevented me from trying enough ratios. I was rather surprised by how fine the setting needed to be to obtain the same flow rates compared with conventional burrs. On this particular grinder that made setting them "interesting".

I have seen reliable comments about needing to set fine but not sure if this was with brew style or these.  Mine are used as wasn't sure but appear to be 100% ok. Home used so not much chance of being at end of life.


----------



## Dallah

@ajohn Have you used the HU burrs in a Lagom? Or in something like a Manzer or Solo?


----------



## ajohn

Dallah said:


> @ajohn Have you used the HU burrs in a Lagom? Or in something like a Manzer or Solo?


 Solo - hence the problems. It didn't like the particular beans I used.


----------



## Dallah

Update from Option-O

I exchanged emails with Sam from Option-O concerning any delays expected to the mid-May deliveries. It turns out that the issue with PCB boards that caused delay to the March deliveries won't be an issue and sufficient stock is in hand. However, there has been a delay in the receipt Of the CNC machined parts which is impacting the April deliveries but is expected this week. They don't expect a "major delay" to the mid-May deliveries which I infer to mean that there is likely to be a "minor delay," whatever that might mean. He promised more concrete details once those machines parts are in hand.


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> Update from Option-O
> 
> I exchanged emails with Sam from Option-O concerning any delays expected to the mid-May deliveries. It turns out that the issue with PCB boards that caused delay to the March deliveries won't be an issue and sufficient stock is in hand. However, there has been a delay in the receipt Of the CNC machined parts which is impacting the April deliveries but is expected this week. They don't expect a "major delay" to the mid-May deliveries which I infer to mean that there is likely to be a "minor delay," whatever that might mean. He promised more concrete details once those machines parts are in hand.


 Thanks for the update 🙏


----------



## Dallah

Update from the folks over at Option-O. Looks like everyone can count on your order being a couple of weeks late. Not the greatest news but it was expected and at least they have been proactive in their communicators.

Hi all,

We hope you are keeping well! As the dispatch timeline is drawing close, we want to give you a quick update.

So far all the parts are coming together well and the production is going smoothly as a whole, however due to some backlogs on our supplier's side, some parts will be arriving later than we initially anticipated. So there will be a minor delay (about 1-2 weeks) for the late April batch - as a result of that, there will be knock-on delays on the May batch.

This means if you're originally scheduled for early May dispatch, we now expect to deliver mid May, and for mid-May dispatch, it is expected for late May. We are really sorry for the not-so-positive news and any inconvenience that may be a result of that delay. 

If you have any concerns about your order due to the delay, please let us know.

We deeply apologise for the delay and if it has disrupted any plan.  However, we really appreciate and are grateful for your support!

Regards
Hayden
Option-O & Team


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> Update from the folks over at Option-O. Looks like everyone can count on your order being a couple of weeks late. Not the greatest news but it was expected and at least they have been proactive in their communicators.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We hope you are keeping well! As the dispatch timeline is drawing close, we want to give you a quick update.
> 
> So far all the parts are coming together well and the production is going smoothly as a whole, however due to some backlogs on our supplier's side, some parts will be arriving later than we initially anticipated. So there will be a minor delay (about 1-2 weeks) for the late April batch - as a result of that, there will be knock-on delays on the May batch.
> 
> This means if you're originally scheduled for early May dispatch, we now expect to deliver mid May, and for mid-May dispatch, it is expected for late May. We are really sorry for the not-so-positive news and any inconvenience that may be a result of that delay.
> 
> If you have any concerns about your order due to the delay, please let us know.
> 
> We deeply apologise for the delay and if it has disrupted any plan.  However, we really appreciate and are grateful for your support!
> 
> Regards
> Hayden
> Option-O & Team


 @Dallah I got the email also last night.

hayden also replied to my queries about the p100. Expects the price to be around $2800 or there about a and happy if I wanted to transfer my deposit. I'm happy to stick with the p64 to be honest.


----------



## Dallah

@Karka I'll also be sticking with the P-64. While the P-100 is tempting it is just beyond what I can justify in my mind for a grinder for 8-10 double espressos in a day.


----------



## THR_Crema

Thanks for the share. Saw the email this morning and I'm happy with that - will make receiving it all that bit more special. Completely understandable in my mind also the delays with how the world is at present.

Ive been lent a K30 by the amazing folks at Hasbean as they knew I was waiting for the Lagom. Really enjoying it but it is a bit of a beast 😂


----------



## THR_Crema

The Lagom will certainly fit in my small space better.


----------



## Dallah

THR_Crema said:


> Thanks for the share. Saw the email this morning and I'm happy with that - will make receiving it all that bit more special. Completely understandable in my mind also the delays with how the world is at present.
> 
> Ive been lent a K30 by the amazing folks at Hasbean as they knew I was waiting for the Lagom. Really enjoying it but it is a bit of a beast 😂


 @THR_Crema That is amazing that Hasbean leant you that grinder. Perhaps the spirit of Steve remains there. You must buy a lot of your beans from them.


----------



## mctaff

p100 back on the site... and first batch all sold out @ $2650

https://www.option-o.com/shop/lagom-p100


----------



## THR_Crema

mctaff said:


> p100 back on the site... and first batch all sold out @ $2650
> 
> https://www.option-o.com/shop/lagom-p100


 I had a look - purely for the design - not my cup of tea. Very happy to stick with the Lagom for my home setup.


----------



## Dallah

That is a special kind of ugly. Looks like something your kack handed teenager comes home from design tech class with.


----------



## Jony

Not pleased I missed this I emailed them days ago, got a few choice words right now for them.


----------



## mctaff

I agree the p64 is far more aesthetically pleasing... I hope yours arrive soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jony said:


> Not pleased I missed this I emailed them days ago, got a few choice words right now for them.





mctaff said:


> p100 back on the site... and first batch all sold out @ $2650
> 
> https://www.option-o.com/shop/lagom-p100


 Shipping and Duties not included in that price so what perhaps Another 5-600 dollars on that to the UK ?

What do you think the Uk price will be ?


----------



## Jony

Less than a Mono flat, slightly more than a Conical, and cant see why it would be £500 more after fees and postage.


----------



## Karka

Jony said:


> Less than a Mono flat, slightly more than a Conical, and cant see why it would be £500 more after fees and postage.


 Shipping is $100 and the fees for the 64 are $250 I believe


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jony said:


> Less than a Mono flat, slightly more than a Conical, and cant see why it would be £500 more after fees and postage.


 Shipping 50 to 100 dolllars , import duty 4.5% Vat 20% ?

Is it coming from OZ?

Lets say shipping is 100 dollars , if above is true then it could be $3450 ish unless my maths and above is wrong


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Shipping 50 to 100 dolllars , import duty 4.5% Vat 20% ?
> 
> Is it coming from OZ?
> 
> Lets say shipping is 100 dollars , if above is true then it could be $3450 ish unless my maths and above is wrong


 Doesn't sound great unless they miss the import duty!


----------



## ajohn

it can be tricky to find out when import duty is charged but compared with VAT it's not so bad. They may charge VAT on shipping costs as well. Shipping from Oz tends to be rather expensive compared with USA cheaper ones such as USPS. Shipping costs from Oz have been known to put me off buying. Canada too.

Miss the import duty now  fat chance. Only hope is they mark the price down.

I suspect this is the one to go for if people are prepared to spend the money.

1 AUD = £0.56 which helps.


----------



## DavecUK

ajohn said:


> it can be tricky to find out when import duty is charged but compared with VAT it's not so bad. They may charge VAT on shipping costs as well. Shipping from Oz tends to be rather expensive compared with USA cheaper ones such as USPS. Shipping costs from Oz have been known to put me off buying. Canada too.
> 
> Miss the import duty now  fat chance. Only hope is they mark the price down.
> 
> I suspect this is the one to go for if people are prepared to spend the money.
> 
> 1 AUD = £0.56 which helps.


 I think it's US Dollars unless I missed something?


----------



## ajohn

Whoops 🤣


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> I think it's US Dollars unless I missed something?
> 
> 
> View attachment 57042


 Yeo it is , although it is coming from Oz I think


----------



## Dallah

The grinders ship from Hong Kong and Shenzhen. You can choose to have the P-64 delivered duty pre-paid to the UK for an additional fee of $250 USD according to email exchange with Option-O customer service.


----------



## DavecUK

Perhaps the Monolith has a sensible competitor


----------



## ajohn

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps the Monolith has a sensible competitor


  I saw a review suggesting eye protection is a good idea if too many beans are put in a flat max.


----------



## DavecUK

ajohn said:


> I saw a review suggesting eye protection is a good idea if too many beans are put in a flat max.


 A member on here once said there was no popcorning at all on her flat max....who knows what's true?


----------



## Dallah

@Karka any news on your grinder?


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka any news on your grinder?


 @Dallah nope


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> @Dallah nope


 Oh no! Are you supposed to have been April delivery?


----------



## Karka

THR_Crema said:


> Oh no! Are you supposed to have been April delivery?


 Yeah late April delivery 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Dallah

I just had an email exchange with Sam at Option-O and they should be shipping my mid-May P-64 next week.

The shipping options are FedEx which will deliver within a week but don't offer the duty pre-paid option OR DPD which do offer duty prepaid ($250 USD) but will take about 2 weeks.

Personally I want my grinder as soon as possible BUT I have never had a good delivery experience with FedEx (broken and damaged goods, denial of liability, non-delivery on specified day) whereas DPD have always been fantastic locally. Friendly drivers, 1 hour delivery slots, never have damaged package and a great app with detailed tracking.

So with all that in mind I plan to go with duty prepaid and shipped by DPD. I've waited this long, another two weeks isn't much more.

Anyone else been in touch with Option-O?


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> I just had an email exchange with Sam at Option-O and they should be shipping my mid-May P-64 next week.
> 
> The shipping options are FedEx which will deliver within a week but don't offer the duty pre-paid option OR DPD which do offer duty prepaid ($250 USD) but will take about 2 weeks.
> 
> Personally I want my grinder as soon as possible BUT I have never had a good delivery experience with FedEx (broken and damaged goods, denial of liability, non-delivery on specified day) whereas DPD have always been fantastic locally. Friendly drivers, 1 hour delivery slots, never have damaged package and a great app with detailed tracking.
> 
> So with all that in mind I plan to go with duty prepaid and shipped by DPD. I've waited this long, another two weeks isn't much more.
> 
> Anyone else been in touch with Option-O?


 That's interesting. So your mid may one is shipping next week yet my late April there is no word on. Not happy is an understatement.


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> That's interesting. So your mid may one is shipping next week yet my late April there is no word on. Not happy is an understatement.


 @Karka I would get in touch with Option-O if I were you. Since ordering and paying my deposit getting info has been pulling teeth and slow responses. It could be that your grinder is set to ship next week as well. Don't know until you ask.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka I would get in touch with Option-O if I were you. Since ordering and paying my deposit getting info has been pulling teeth and slow responses. It could be that your grinder is set to ship next week as well. Don't know until you ask.


 I shouldn't have to mate. Pretty poor I must say.

when did you speak with Hayden today? I sent an email earlier this morning and got nothing back.


----------



## Dallah

@KarkaIt's been Sam that has been answering my emails. He answered an email I sent on May 3rd this morning at 06:28 GMT or (I think) 15:28 Melbourne time.


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> It's been Sam that has been answering my emails. He answered an email I sent on May 3rd this morning at 06:28 GMT or (I think) 15:28 Melbourne time.


 Thanks for all the updates - really appreciate it. Have you received an email for payment yet then?

The DPD option sounds best to me as well - can't stand FedEx! I've received no further email since the delay email a few weeks ago.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @KarkaIt's been Sam that has been answering my emails. He answered an email I sent on May 3rd this morning at 06:28 GMT or (I think) 15:28 Melbourne time.


 Ah right, so the old 6 day reply to an email 😂


----------



## DavecUK

Sorry guys, couldn't resist...😉


----------



## THR_Crema

DavecUK said:


> View attachment 57290
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, couldn't resist...😉


 😂


----------



## Dallah

THR_Crema said:


> Thanks for all the updates - really appreciate it. Have you received an email for payment yet then?
> 
> The DPD option sounds best to me as well - can't stand FedEx! I've received no further email since the delay email a few weeks ago.


 @THR_Crema I've not received a request for payment email yet, although I hope to soon. Probably they won't get around to replying to me for a week 😤


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema I've not received a request for payment email yet, although I hope to soon. Probably they won't get around to replying to me for a week 😤


 I'll keep checking my junk email as well then!


----------



## Karka

Just got the email that my P64 is ready.

Basically said that they have the parts and will now start to build the grinders and then do a QC test.

Paid the balance of $1235 so plus the deposit it was $1835 all in. On the exchange rate I got it worked out to £1385.


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> Just got the email that my P64 is ready.
> 
> Basically said that they have the parts and will now start to build the grinders and then do a QC test.
> 
> Paid the balance of $1235 so plus the deposit it was $1835 all in. On the exchange rate I got it worked out to £1385.


 Amazing news for you! Which order group where you in? Which delivery option did you go for?


----------



## Karka

THR_Crema said:


> Amazing news for you! Which order group where you in? Which delivery option did you go for?


 I was in the late April. I didn't get an option for the delivery. I think because I'd already requested the duty paid option. It says delivery can take 4-14 days.


----------



## Dallah

@Karka make sure to get the DPD app on your device. It really is excellent and provides great tracking information.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka make sure to get the DPD app on your device. It really is excellent and provides great tracking information.


 @Dallahyeah I've got it! I think I'm lucky like you DPD in my area are really good. Heard bad stories about other areas.


----------



## Karka

Karka said:


> @Dallahyeah I've got it! I think I'm lucky like you DPD in my area are really good. Heard bad stories about other areas.


 @Dallah

ok this is a bit bizarre and I'm still a little sceptical.

I got an email from DPD today saying that they will deliver to me tomorrow. Thing is I haven't ordered anything. Racking my brain what it could be, no info on origin on DPD.

So I just entered the senders reference into my email search bar, and it comes back as my order reference from Option-O!!!

How is it possible that I could receive something from Australia within two days of the order and settlement of the balance. I paid at 14:15 yesterday and barring any customs delays which there should not be, I'll receive it tomorrow.

No need to pay for the priority service 😂


----------



## DavecUK

I think that means DPD have received a shipping order and area waiting for the grinder to arrive to *them. *When they receive it, *then* it will begin it's journey to you.

I get this all the time on stuff from Italy via DPD. If they get it today, you might have something Monday.


----------



## Karka

DavecUK said:


> I think that means DPD have received a shipping order and area waiting for the grinder to arrive to *them. *When they receive it, *then* it will begin it's journey to you.
> 
> I get this all the time on stuff from Italy via DPD. If they get it today, you might have something Monday.


 No they have literally said that they are delivering tomorrow. I guess we will see.


----------



## DavecUK

@Karka You know what this means....without trying you will successfully upset @Dallah 🤣


----------



## Karka

DavecUK said:


> @Karka You know what this means....without trying you will successfully upset @Dallah 🤣


 @DavecUKhahah, Wouldn't that just be awful 😆

Im with you though. I'd say it's probably 20% chance it's actually accurate that it's arriving tomorrow. The flight time alone is probably 24 hours. Let alone all the other logistic issues.


----------



## DavecUK

@Karka


----------



## Dallah

DPD have managed next day delivery from Milan for me A couple of times. Who knows?

Option-O may have forward deployed some units. I found this on their website shipping web page.

We aim to get your items to you as quickly as we can.

For faster delivery times and more reliable logistics, we use fulfilment centres around the globe and they aim to dispatch your order within 24 hours.


----------



## Dallah

Knowing my luck @Karkawill get his after only 2 days so to make up DPD will take three weeks to me in Manchester.

It's bleak 'oop North


----------



## DavecUK

@Dallah Nah, you gotta think positive


----------



## Dallah

So @Karka, where does the DPD say your P-64 is today?


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> So @Karka, where does the DPD say your P-64 is today?


 Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> So @Karka, where does the DPD say your P-64 is today?


 @Dallah says it's on the way to Dallah's house 😭

No update this morning 🤷🏼‍♂️, probably over the Indian Ocean


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> @Dallah says it's on the way to Dallah's house 😭
> 
> No update this morning 🤷🏼‍♂️, probably over the Indian Ocean


 Very funny. If only.


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> @Dallah says it's on the way to Dallah's house 😭
> 
> No update this morning 🤷🏼‍♂️, probably over the Indian Ocean


 Guessing it was a no show?


----------



## Karka

THR_Crema said:


> Guessing it was a no show?


 Yes 😭


----------



## Jony

Nothing worse is their. 😂I waited months for my Vostok it nearly wrote me off😁


----------



## THR_Crema

Morning fellow patient waiters,

I've woken this morning to a reply from Hayden, only taken 7 days, that the mid-May orders should be sorted 'in about a week'. A separate email will follow for payment.

Anyone recently received their order?


----------



## Dallah

@THR_Crema I woke up to a similar email this morning. As well the SSP HU burrs are on back order so Option O will be shipping my grinder with SSP Unimodal installed (I ordered both sets) and the SSP will follow about another week later. Both are coming Economy Air / DPD with duties prepaid.

I've gone ahead and paid my balance as I don't wish to delay the dispatch of my grinder any further. Hopefully quick payment bumps me up the queue further.


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema I woke up to a similar email this morning. As well the SSP HU burrs are on back order so Option O will be shipping my grinder with SSP Unimodal installed (I ordered both sets) and the SSP will follow about another week later. Both are coming Economy Air / DPD with duties prepaid.
> 
> I've gone ahead and paid my balance as I don't wish to delay the dispatch of my grinder any further. Hopefully quick payment bumps me up the queue further.


 Nice one. Shame about having to wait for the SSP HU burrs - guessing I'll be in the same boat then going for both sets.

Can I ask what the outstanding with duty paid and delivery came to?


----------



## Dallah

Funny given that I was waiting a week each time for my previous two email replies, as soon as I paid my balance I had an acknowledgment from Sam within 30 mins. Let's hope this is the last delay we hear of.


----------



## Dallah

THR_Crema said:


> Nice one. Shame about having to wait for the SSP HU burrs - guessing I'll be in the same boat then going for both sets.
> 
> Can I ask what the outstanding with duty paid and delivery came to?


 @THR_Crema My balance was $1235 USD (exchanged to £881) I chose to pay by credit card via -Apple Pay to make sure I had Section 75 protection. I don't expect it will be needed but can't be too safe.

BTW before anyone questions it, the FCA confirmed at launch of Apple Pay that Section 75 protections would apply to payments by credit card via Apple Pay.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema My balance was $1235 USD (exchanged to £881) I chose to pay by credit card via -Apple Pay to make sure I had Section 75 protection. I don't expect it will be needed but can't be too safe.
> 
> BTW before anyone questions it, the FCA confirmed at launch of Apple Pay that Section 75 protections would apply to payments by credit card via Apple Pay.


 @THR_Crema How much was your initial deposit?


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> @THR_Crema How much was your initial deposit?


 £600ish as I bought a second pair of burrs.


----------



## Karka

THR_Crema said:


> £600ish as I bought a second pair of burrs.


 @THR_Crema so what was your total price in USD?


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> @THR_Crema so what was your total price in USD?


 Sterling £


----------



## ckrhodes

My P64 is for early-May dispatch is currently in delivery too! Does anyone know how long it will roughly take to deliver?

I got the email to pay on May 12th, and got the random email from DPD on the 13th. Got an official dispatch email directly from OPTION-O on the 16th.

Although today I got excited as I got an email from DPD about delivery tomorrow but that was for some shoes I ordered... Let's hope the grinder comes this week however!


----------



## Dallah

I'm starting to feel a bit of a mug being treated the way we are by Option O. It seems the only time we hear from them is when they want or get money. The rest of the time it's radio silence. Anyone know if MBK have anything to do with Option O? 😂🥲😂


----------



## DavecUK

Dallah said:


> @THR_Crema My balance was $1235 USD (exchanged to £881) I chose to pay by credit card via -Apple Pay to make sure I had Section 75 protection. I don't expect it will be needed but can't be too safe.
> 
> BTW before anyone questions it, the FCA confirmed at launch of Apple Pay that Section 75 protections would apply to payments by credit card via Apple Pay.


 be nice if that applied to PayPal


----------



## Dallah

@Karka any news about your grinder? I've paid my balance and it's been radio silence since.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka any news about your grinder? I've paid my balance and it's been radio silence since.


 @Dallahnope. Apparently it's been in USA for the last 5 days or so 🤦🏼‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Dallah

Karka said:


> @Dallahnope. Apparently it's been in USA for the last 5 days or so 🤦🏼‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 57514


 @Karka That makes no sense at all. It's an Australian company and it ships from China to a customer in Essex. I imagine Option O are ignoring your emails?


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> @Karka That makes no sense at all. It's an Australian company and it ships from China to a customer in Essex. I imagine Option O are ignoring your emails?


 @Dallah I've not been emailing them. Got a lot of other stuff going on, no time.


----------



## Karka

Karka said:


> @Dallah I've not been emailing them. Got a lot of other stuff going on, no time.


 Apparently it's arrived in Scotland 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Jony

Messed you around this company haven't they..


----------



## Karka

It's coming today. I think 9 days after shipment falls in their 4-14 day timescale.


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> It's coming today. I think 9 days after shipment falls in their 4-14 day timescale.


 Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Karka

It arrived this morning!

Haven't had time to test it out yet, had some dough to make. Hopefully this afternoon I can crack into it.


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> It arrived this morning!
> 
> Haven't had time to test it out yet, had some dough to make. Hopefully this afternoon I can crack into it.
> 
> View attachment 57527


 Whoop whoop 🙌 So pleased for you! Can't wait to hear more about it from you. Have fun 🤩

I know the communication has been poor from Lagom but I'll forgive them for now. They are a small company, the world is a tad crazy at the moment and I presume Mr Hoffmann's recent review has led to increased orders.


----------



## Karka

Had a quick play with it and used a few shots of some crap beans to get it close to where it needs to be before using my proper beans.

Initially I was confused as the Hoff grinder review suggests the grind settings are reversed and higher the number, the finer the grind, but this is not the case on mine.

It's beautifully built and a nice touch with a marker for the zero point so you don't try to adjust the burrs too aggressively and cause them to contact each other.

Best of all, it's almost silent. Wasn't sure that it was on at first.

Excellent fluffy grinds, good distribution tool, makes a superb shot. Unfortunately I'm not enough of an expert to describe the quality of the shot etc, just that I bloody like it 😂

I'm looking forward to testing different motor speeds to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## danielpugh

yes i contacted them a few months back - all the newer models have reversed the grind settings to what you would expect. i almost ordered one, then got scared off by the appearance of the p100. jealous of you all!


----------



## steveholt

That's interesting about the grind settings number scale being revised. Thanks for sharing


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> Had a quick play with it and used a few shots of some crap beans to get it close to where it needs to be before using my proper beans.
> 
> Initially I was confused as the Hoff grinder review suggests the grind settings are reversed and higher the number, the finer the grind, but this is not the case on mine.
> 
> It's beautifully built and a nice touch with a marker for the zero point so you don't try to adjust the burrs too aggressively and cause them to contact each other.
> 
> Best of all, it's almost silent. Wasn't sure that it was on at first.
> 
> Excellent fluffy grinds, good distribution tool, makes a superb shot. Unfortunately I'm not enough of an expert to describe the quality of the shot etc, just that I bloody like it 😂
> 
> I'm looking forward to testing different motor speeds to see if it makes any difference.


 Thanks for the initial update. Amazing to hear they have changed the grind setting markings.

Have fun playing - are you posting anyone else for us to follow? Be great to see some photos/video.


----------



## Dallah

Hooray for @Karka enjoy the better coffee.


----------



## ckrhodes

@Karka Did you go for the black or silver? I opted for the silver and hoping for the reversed numbers like yours.

Also mine was dispatched 2 days after yours, so judging by that mine should arrive Monday. Would be nice to have had it for this weekend however, but as long as I get it!


----------



## ckrhodes

Just realised you received it yesterday, so if the timings are the same mine hopefully mine comes Saturday!

Although you've posted that you saw where your parcel was on tracking. Mine's coming on DPD and all it's been saying for over a week is "received order details" and nothing else. When did you get delivery updates?


----------



## Karka

THR_Crema said:


> Thanks for the initial update. Amazing to hear they have changed the grind setting markings.
> 
> Have fun playing - are you posting anyone else for us to follow? Be great to see some photos/video.


 Yeah I'll get some photos and videos up on Sunday. Just completely snowed under at the moment 😥



ckrhodes said:


> Just realised you received it yesterday, so if the timings are the same mine hopefully mine comes Saturday!
> 
> Although you've posted that you saw where your parcel was on tracking. Mine's coming on DPD and all it's been saying for over a week is "received order details" and nothing else. When did you get delivery updates?


 yeah saw that's all I had for 8 days I believe. Then on Wednesday evening (early Thursday morning) I received a notification that it had arrived in Scotland. Impressed that they got it through the UK so quick.

if you have the shop app, that seemed to have slightly more information than the DPD app or tracking info.


----------



## ckrhodes

Karka said:


> if you have the shop app, that seemed to have slightly more information than the DPD app or tracking info.


 The shipment was on the DPD app but when I checked the app today it's just disappeared...

DPD are usually amazing and definitely super quick for delivery within the UK itself. I was kind of hoping they'd put my grinder on the same plane as yours but obviously not haha! I've not heard anything yet, so if the delivery timings are the same I'm hoping for an update tonight.

Not sure if you've said already but what grinder did you upgrade from?


----------



## glenfiddich

I also have a P64 in the latest dispatch. My timeline:

- 11th May: Received the request for payment of remaining balance
- 13th May: Received message from DPD (saying they will attempt delivery on 14th)
- 16th May: Received dispatch information from Option O

The DPD app still says 'We have received your order detais, but have not yet received your parcel'

Not too worried at this point. Option-O have been great to deal with. Obviously the DPD messages are misleading, but global logistics aren't easy. Based on how shipping other equipment from overseas has been, I'm guessing DPD will only update once its on British soil, past customs and handed over to them from the international shipping partner.

Based on @Karka's timeline, I'm guessing it will be here early next week. Will confirm back when it does.


----------



## ckrhodes

@glenfiddichSeems we're on the same timeline!

According to Karka's timings I thought it'd be today, but I've received no tracking updates, looks like it will definitely be some time next week


----------



## Karka

ckrhodes said:


> The shipment was on the DPD app but when I checked the app today it's just disappeared...
> 
> DPD are usually amazing and definitely super quick for delivery within the UK itself. I was kind of hoping they'd put my grinder on the same plane as yours but obviously not haha! I've not heard anything yet, so if the delivery timings are the same I'm hoping for an update tonight.
> 
> Not sure if you've said already but what grinder did you upgrade from?


 Yeah so after one week the tracking info disappeared from their app. Must be just an algorithm to remove tracking after a certain time.

I upgraded from a Mazzer Major that was converted to single dose using a Daniel Wing kit.

This is much quieter and a lot less messy for sure!


----------



## ckrhodes

Karka said:


> Yeah so after one week the tracking info disappeared from their app. Must be just an algorithm to remove tracking after a certain time.
> 
> I upgraded from a Mazzer Major that was converted to single dose using a Daniel Wing kit.
> 
> This is much quieter and a lot less messy for sure!


 Fair!

Do you find a noticeable taste difference with the Lagom compared to the major? They're smaller burrs but much better quality so would be interesting to know the taste differences between the two


----------



## Karka

ckrhodes said:


> Fair!
> 
> Do you find a noticeable taste difference with the Lagom compared to the major? They're smaller burrs but much better quality so would be interesting to know the taste differences between the two


 Yeah so it probably wasn't the best time for the lagom to arrive to do a side by side. Reason is, I got a new bag of San Fermin from Origin. It's a bean that I haven't had before so don't know how it normally tastes, and the bag was only about 5 days rested after roasting when I used on the major. Then the next day used on the lagom. All in all the lagom pours a let better, there is no channeling, and I see no flat spots where coffee is not flowing from the underside of the puck.

The shot looks visibly better and tastes exceptional, but as I mentioned it's not really a fair test as I had no real base parameters to start with


----------



## THR_Crema

Karka said:


> Yeah so it probably wasn't the best time for the lagom to arrive to do a side by side. Reason is, I got a new bag of San Fermin from Origin. It's a bean that I haven't had before so don't know how it normally tastes, and the bag was only about 5 days rested after roasting when I used on the major. Then the next day used on the lagom. All in all the lagom pours a let better, there is no channeling, and I see no flat spots where coffee is not flowing from the underside of the puck.
> 
> The shot looks visibly better and tastes exceptional, but as I mentioned it's not really a fair test as I had no real base parameters to start with


 Sounds promising though. What a lovely weekend you have of playing.


----------



## ckrhodes

Karka said:


> Yeah so it probably wasn't the best time for the lagom to arrive to do a side by side. Reason is, I got a new bag of San Fermin from Origin. It's a bean that I haven't had before so don't know how it normally tastes, and the bag was only about 5 days rested after roasting when I used on the major. Then the next day used on the lagom. All in all the lagom pours a let better, there is no channeling, and I see no flat spots where coffee is not flowing from the underside of the puck.
> 
> The shot looks visibly better and tastes exceptional, but as I mentioned it's not really a fair test as I had no real base parameters to start with


 I'm in the same boat. I've nearly finished this bag of beans and was hoping to compare side-by-side with my Niche Zero. Wouldn't be a fair test buying a new bag of beans when this arrives haha.

Glad to hear the grinder's an improvement anyway, and for looks alone it's probably the best on the market


----------



## Jony

San Fermin is OK it's my back up sometimes


----------



## glenfiddich

glenfiddich said:


> I also have a P64 in the latest dispatch. My timeline:
> 
> - 11th May: Received the request for payment of remaining balance
> - 13th May: Received message from DPD (saying they will attempt delivery on 14th)
> - 16th May: Received dispatch information from Option O
> 
> The DPD app still says 'We have received your order detais, but have not yet received your parcel'
> 
> Not too worried at this point. Option-O have been great to deal with. Obviously the DPD messages are misleading, but global logistics aren't easy. Based on how shipping other equipment from overseas has been, I'm guessing DPD will only update once its on British soil, past customs and handed over to them from the international shipping partner.
> 
> Based on @Karka's timeline, I'm guessing it will be here early next week. Will confirm back when it does.


 Arrived today! DPD did not update until about 10pm last night when it reached their depot in Hinckley, and it was at my door in central London by 3pm this afternoon.

Everything seems in good order, but unfortunately won't be unpacking and testing it as it's a present for someone


----------



## THR_Crema

glenfiddich said:


> Arrived today! DPD did not update until about 10pm last night when it reached their depot in Hinckley, and it was at my door in central London by 3pm this afternoon.
> 
> Everything seems in good order, but unfortunately won't be unpacking and testing it as it's a present for someone


 Amazing surprise then for you! Enjoy.


----------



## Dallah

Just had an email that my P-64 has been built and will ship tomorrow. It has the Unimodal burrs installed but because of the delay, my HU burrs will ship with the grinder now. So now I have a decision to make. Do I start off with the less forgiving Unimodal burrs or do I swap out for the more forgiving, more "traditional" HU burrs. Ah First World problems.


----------



## Denis S

They are not less forgiving, they are build to be use with a different style of extraction.

ultra and light roasts go well with unimodal burrs but you need to pull fast shots with huge flow. Some people are scared of this because they never did this. 1-2.5+ ratio in 16-22 sec total

18g in- 50 g out in 18 sec total brew time with preinfusion.

The unimodal burrs work well with light roasted stuff (Tim Wendelboe, Morgon, some Gardelli, Friedhats, Schon, Right side filter, Koppi, ******, Cofea Circulor and so on). but never in slow shots and never in low ratio.

The difference in taste is big between the HU and unimodal MP. More clarity, higher aroma and extraction for the MP, but because of that the moment you want to pull a bit more developed roast, or an omniroast/espresso roast you wont be able to do it w/o the aftertaste. This is why you need to make up your mind, do you go with the burrs based on what coffee you like.


----------



## THR_Crema

Dallah said:


> Just had an email that my P-64 has been built and will ship tomorrow. It has the Unimodal burrs installed but because of the delay, my HU burrs will ship with the grinder now. So now I have a decision to make. Do I start off with the less forgiving Unimodal burrs or do I swap out for the more forgiving, more "traditional" HU burrs. Ah First World problems.


 Amazing! Are you early May originally?

I've had an email stating they will start processing mid May orders this week.


----------



## Dallah

@THR_Crema I was originally mid-May so the delay actually hasn't been too bad. It may have been squeaky wheel and grease sort of situation as I sent them at least 2 emails a week asking for updates since the beginning of May. I'm sh!te at waiting for things. Patience has never been a virtue of mine.

Now the tortuous wait for delivery which is quoted as 4 - 14 days. With no tracking until the last 48 hours in Blighty. Eurgh.


----------



## Dallah

Denis S said:


> They are not less forgiving, they are build to be use with a different style of extraction.
> 
> ultra and light roasts go well with unimodal burrs but you need to pull fast shots with huge flow. Some people are scared of this because they never did this. 1-2.5+ ratio in 16-22 sec total
> 
> 18g in- 50 g out in 18 sec total brew time with preinfusion.
> 
> The unimodal burrs work well with light roasted stuff (Tim Wendelboe, Morgon, some Gardelli, Friedhats, Schon, Right side filter, Koppi, ******, Cofea Circulor and so on). but never in slow shots and never in low ratio.
> 
> The difference in taste is big between the HU and unimodal MP. More clarity, higher aroma and extraction for the MP, but because of that the moment you want to pull a bit more developed roast, or an omniroast/espresso roast you wont be able to do it w/o the aftertaste. This is why you need to make up your mind, do you go with the burrs based on what coffee you like.


 @Denis S I've got a couple bags of Koppi in as well as a couple from The Barn. I'll bear the advice about what @Baffo has dubbed turbo shots in mind. You are right in that I would probably not have thought to go straight to that timing and left chasing my tail, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ckrhodes

Mine's arrived today!

I'm actually surprised how big and heavy it is in person. The photos make it look quite thin but it's actually pretty chonky. Looks good though.

Had a small play after work with a latte and didn't notice too much a difference compared with the Niche so far. Although I have some ultra-light beans and only got my Decent DE1 a month or so ago. The only profile that typcially extracts well with these beans is the Scott Rao Blooming Espresso and that's a huge pain to dial in right. Still haven't managed to dial that profile in correctly anyway so comparing these beans isn't the best. The grinds are super super soft though when running the WDT tool through it. Literally like running through a cloud.

Also there's talk of seasoning the burrs, which I haven't done yet. Going to pick up some cheap supermarket beans tonight to season it a little.

Can't really make a decision on how the two grinders compare so far. Will be using it for my morning filter coffee tomorrow so that will be a better taste test to see how they both stack up.

Only weird thing is that the grinds seem to come out of the shoot heavy on the right. So when grinding into the portafilter it will fill the basket up more on the right hand side instead of directly in the middle. The shoot is perfectly straight but I can see the grinds coming out further to the right. Not sure why this is - maybe seasoning will help.


----------



## Dallah

Well I got the email from DPD that my grinder will be delivered tomorrow which given it's coming from China is patently wrong. As I understand it, this is the start of a two week wait until it arrives in the UK and DPD actually have it in their hands. @ckrhodes how long did it take from the time you got the notification that it was shipped until you actually received the grinder? Ta.


----------



## Karka

Dallah said:


> Well I got the email from DPD that my grinder will be delivered tomorrow which given it's coming from China is patently wrong. As I understand it, this is the start of a two week wait until it arrives in the UK and DPD actually have it in their hands. @ckrhodes how long did it take from the time you got the notification that it was shipped until you actually received the grinder? Ta.


 I got the email Tuesday and it arrived the following Thursday.


----------



## ckrhodes

@Dallah

I got the first email from DPD on the 13th May, and then the official dispatch email from Option O on the 16th.

It was finally delivered on the 24th. So altogether 11 days. It seems like somewhere between 8-12 days is most likely. I think mine would have been slightly quicker but it fell on a Saturday/Sunday, which is always slower for delivery.

ALSO Just an update on my previous post. I ran the supermarket beans through and it seems like it's grinding out straight through the shoot now. This grinder is super static-crazy though. When I first used it I was grinding through small amounts of beans looking for the right grind setting. It seems due to the high static some coffee was clinging inside the shoot. Apparently the static will improve with time but for now I'm going to always RDT even when purging.


----------



## Dallah

ckrhodes said:


> Apparently the static will improve with time but for now I'm going to always RDT even when purging.


 @ckrhodeswhy would you be purging? The P-64 is a very low/zero retention single dose grinder. With RDT as well, there shouldn't be anything to purge. Please don't tell me I have spent all this money and will still have to purge like it's a grinder not designed for single dosing.


----------



## ajohn

@Dallah As with any grinder used for weighing in take a look inside rather than assuming purging is needed. Also perhaps do an exchange test as per Davec's Niche testing review.

A once rather well known flat max owning lady on here finished a grind by pulling the spout back and allowing the magnets to snap it shut again. I assume this one uses the same technique. No idea how well this works but.........


----------



## mctaff

ckrhodes said:


> @Dallah
> 
> I got the first email from DPD on the 13th May, and then the official dispatch email from Option O on the 16th.
> 
> It was finally delivered on the 24th. So altogether 11 days. It seems like somewhere between 8-12 days is most likely. I think mine would have been slightly quicker but it fell on a Saturday/Sunday, which is always slower for delivery.
> 
> ALSO Just an update on my previous post. I ran the supermarket beans through and it seems like it's grinding out straight through the shoot now. This grinder is super static-crazy though. When I first used it I was grinding through small amounts of beans looking for the right grind setting. It seems due to the high static some coffee was clinging inside the shoot. Apparently the static will improve with time but for now I'm going to always RDT even when purging.


 I've had mine 6 months and the static is still the same...


----------



## mctaff

Dallah said:


> @ckrhodeswhy would you be purging? The P-64 is a very low/zero retention single dose grinder. With RDT as well, there shouldn't be anything to purge. Please don't tell me I have spent all this money and will still have to purge like it's a grinder not designed for single dosing.


 if you don't spray the beans it tends to hold onto some coffee... you just need to use the spray. and give it a few gentle taps on the top at the end of the grind to get the final grounds through


----------



## mctaff

ajohn said:


> @Dallah As with any grinder used for weighing in take a look inside rather than assuming purging is needed. Also perhaps do an exchange test as per Davec's Niche testing review.
> 
> A once rather well known flat max owning lady on here finished a grind by pulling the spout back and allowing the magnets to snap it shut again. I assume this one uses the same technique. No idea how well this works but.........


 I did a test by putting Grindz through after coffee... I could see zero coffee coming through, only Grindz

the video is on my thread... p2... not sure how to link directly to the vid

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56872-lagom-p64-arrived-this-morning/page/2/?do=embed#comments


----------



## ckrhodes

@Dallah

I use just the one grinder for filter in the morning and espresso after work. The retention is fantastic but I always purge a little moving from super coarse to super fine as even the tiniest bit of retention in such a large gap could transfer into the next dose. Changing between small settings a purge isn't necessary


----------



## Dallah

mctaff said:


> I've had mine 6 months and the static is still the same...


 @mctaff Any idea how much in LG's you have put through the grinder? Which burr set are you running it with?


----------



## mctaff

Dallah said:


> @mctaff Any idea how much in LG's you have put through the grinder? Which burr set are you running it with?


 4 or 5 coffees per day for 6 months... maybe 15kg coffee

I have the SSP unimodal burrs


----------



## THR_Crema

So woken this morning to my mid-May order final balance request - great news. Also looks like it's shipping with the SSP HU burrs now so the delay has helped with stock.

How's everyone finding their grinder and burr choice having had a few days/weeks playing?


----------



## KaffineNovice

Still no email for me yet, was part of the mid may batch. Curiously what was your order number @THR_Crema?

Jealous I have a week off work beginning of June was hoping to have it by then to give it a good play! It'll be with the wait


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Still no email for me yet, was part of the mid may batch. Curiously what was your order number @THR_Crema?
> 
> Jealous I have a week off work beginning of June was hoping to have it by then to give it a good play! It'll be with the wait


 So I ordered mine mid-March for your reference. When I emailed Hayden the other day, response times becoming much quicker from them, he said things are speeding up with mid-May orders. Keep checking your junk folder also.

That is a shame re time off and probably missing the chance but I'm sure we will greatly enjoy them when they do arrive.


----------



## KaffineNovice

Awesome @THR_Crema thanks for that! It's ok I had the time off before I ordered it but thought it would be perfect ahh. It's fine, I am patient ahhh. And it's going to be such an upgrade over the BE in built grinder, maybe I'll get more consistent shots.

How are you finding the Eagle?


----------



## heytchap

It's virtually impossible to order one of these in the states thanks to the partnership with Prima coffee and it's absolutely doing in my head in. To be frank, I've got the bollockache with it all.


----------



## heytchap

After 2-3 months of searching, I found a lightly used one for about $1600 shipped. Saved about $400 from new. Absolutely thrilled.


----------



## THR_Crema

heytchap said:


> After 2-3 months of searching, I found a lightly used one for about $1600 shipped. Saved about $400 from new. Absolutely thrilled.


 Wow - that's amazing! Which burrs does it have?


----------



## heytchap

THR_Crema said:


> Wow - that's amazing! Which burrs does it have?


 HU burrs which aren't really my speed. I'll be plopping my Unimodals in there and putting the HUs in my DF64 which I'll be giving to my brother.


----------



## heytchap

What RPM are all of you using for espresso, brew, etc?


----------



## KaffineNovice

heytchap said:


> After 2-3 months of searching, I found a lightly used one for about $1600 shipped. Saved about $400 from new. Absolutely thrilled.


 Awesome news! I just got my final payment link, here's praying it will be the four days for delivery then I'll still have few days left to enjoy on my week off!

For those interested I was the mid may dispatch. I went for both ssp burr sets and the prepaid duty option it came out as about £1510.


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Awesome news! I just got my final payment link, here's praying it will be the four days for delivery then I'll still have few days left to enjoy on my week off!
> 
> For those interested I was the mid may dispatch. I went for both ssp burr sets and the prepaid duty option it came out as about £1510.


 Amazing!!! I paid in full a week ago now and haven't heard anything re delivery yet!


----------



## Luca06

I paid in full 3 weeks ago. Contacted them a week ago about the status and didn't receive a feedback. After requesting I did receive the DPD 'next day' email. Tracking the parcel, it states "received your order details, but not yet your parcel". That was a week ago now.

Also was mid-May dispatch. Have the others received their grinders yet, who also received a DPD link?


----------



## Luca06

Edit: surprisingly the grinder showed up today. Without a real pre-warning. So probably one can expect it 3-4 weeks after a DPD message.


----------



## THR_Crema

Luca06 said:


> Edit: surprisingly the grinder showed up today. Without a real pre-warning. So probably one can expect it 3-4 weeks after a DPD message.


 Wow! That's amazing but the communication does seem to need some improving. Enjoy your new grinder - what colour and burrs did you get?


----------



## Luca06

Sometimes it's better not knowing the status and being pleasantly surprised when it's there 😉.

Mine is silver and has the HU burrs.

First impression is positive and had my first cups today. I am still experimenting. The dosing cup seem to have changed a bit and is a strange bulky thing. The ketchup cup immediately stings out negatively in terms of quality. The 0 point is marked by stickers, which e.g. the Niche has solved a bit more elegantly. The rubber ring seem not needed anymore as it's not included and works fine without.

Furthermore I noticed that grind settings changes only require a minor adjustment, otherwise you are way out. Mine is close to the 0 point (or at least where they put the sticker)

So far the first optical impressions I noticed immediately after unboxing. Looking forward hearing impressions from other users!


----------



## notsim

I got mine a week ago with the unimodal burrs and cosmetically its perfect except my power and rpm switch are reversed (lefty friendly). First impressions that stand out, the grounds are really fluffy and overflow my portafilter basket. With WDT, and light tapping i can get everything in before I level and tamp. I am grinding 0.8 from chirp, and shots are running about 27 sec with a 1:2.5 ratio.


----------



## KaffineNovice

Luca06 said:


> Sometimes it's better not knowing the status and being pleasantly surprised when it's there 😉.
> 
> Mine is silver and has the HU burrs.
> 
> First impression is positive and had my first cups today. I am still experimenting. The dosing cup seem to have changed a bit and is a strange bulky thing. The ketchup cup immediately stings out negatively in terms of quality. The 0 point is marked by stickers, which e.g. the Niche has solved a bit more elegantly. The rubber ring seem not needed anymore as it's not included and works fine without.
> 
> Furthermore I noticed that grind settings changes only require a minor adjustment, otherwise you are way out. Mine is close to the 0 point (or at least where they put the sticker)
> 
> So far the first optical impressions I noticed immediately after unboxing. Looking forward hearing impressions from other users!


 That's amazing ahh so excited, it's all going to be worth the wait!


----------



## THR_Crema

Latest update from Option-O:

''Hello,

We just wanted to give you a quick update regarding your Lagom P64.

We've been working continuously in building the Lagom P64s and dispatching them as they are ready. Unfortunately the build progress has been a little slower than we anticipated and we hit a small snag - the remaining SSP burrs that we had were too small in dimension, and didn't fit our carrier. We had remachined some carriers to attempt as a workaround, but found that remachining the carrier affects the alignment so that's unfortunately no-go.

Fortunately, we should be receiving additional SSP burrs within the next few days and we will be able to resume building the Lagom P64 *next week*. We are really sorry for both the delay and lack of updates.

Thank you again for your patience and understanding - we are fully aware this hasn't been a smooth run but hopefully the wait will be worth it.

Regards
Hayden''


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Latest update from Option-O:
> 
> ''Hello,
> 
> We just wanted to give you a quick update regarding your Lagom P64.
> 
> We've been working continuously in building the Lagom P64s and dispatching them as they are ready. Unfortunately the build progress has been a little slower than we anticipated and we hit a small snag - the remaining SSP burrs that we had were too small in dimension, and didn't fit our carrier. We had remachined some carriers to attempt as a workaround, but found that remachining the carrier affects the alignment so that's unfortunately no-go.
> 
> Fortunately, we should be receiving additional SSP burrs within the next few days and we will be able to resume building the Lagom P64 *next week*. We are really sorry for both the delay and lack of updates.
> 
> Thank you again for your patience and understanding - we are fully aware this hasn't been a smooth run but hopefully the wait will be worth it.
> 
> Regards
> Hayden''


 Sadly I had the same email as well! Fingers crossed 🤞 it will get better soon!


----------



## heytchap

Still want more opinions/insight from peoples RPM settings pls & thx.


----------



## Karka

heytchap said:


> Still want more opinions/insight from peoples RPM settings pls & thx.


 I've been running it at about 6 for espresso and 2 for cold brew coffee. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## heytchap

Karka said:


> I've been running it at about 6 for espresso and 2 for cold brew coffee. Seems to work well for me.


 How did you settle on these values?


----------



## Karka

heytchap said:


> How did you settle on these values?


 Luck! I think I read in the manual that 2-4 is better for coarser grinds and 4-8 for finer. Don't quote me on those numbers but it was something like that. I set it there and my coffee has been great, so I haven't bothered to tinker with it.


----------



## notsim

heytchap said:


> Still want more opinions/insight from peoples RPM settings pls & thx.


 running at 5 for espresso with the unimodal burrs.


----------



## DavecUK

@notsim what burr rpm do the numbers equate to?


----------



## Karka

DavecUK said:


> @notsim what burr rpm do the numbers equate to?


----------



## DavecUK

@Karka excellent, thank you


----------



## Virgil1

heytchap said:


> Still want more opinions/insight from peoples RPM settings pls & thx.


 New user (early May), HU burrs. For espresso, I have currently settled on rpm #7 and 4 marks from zero-point, using medium roast Ethiopia beans.

I hope to hear from others on their HU burr settings for espresso and for moka pot. Tia.


----------



## DavecUK

notsim said:


> running at 5 for espresso with the unimodal burrs.


 How long does it take to grind 18g for espresso at speed 5?


----------



## Karka

DavecUK said:


> How long does it take to grind 18g for espresso at speed 5?


 @DaveC circa 20-21 seconds


----------



## DavecUK

Karka said:


> @DaveC circa 20-21 seconds


 That's very good for 800 rpm


----------



## THR_Crema

So today I've had the DPD app inform me I have a parcel 📦 due tomorrow but they haven't actually got it yet - sounds similar to other members option-o order

I went on their online chat and all they could confirm was it was a global parcel - makes me believe it's my Lagom and I haven't ordered anything else but we shall see.

How long from this update to receiving the grinder did people have to wait?


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> So today I've had the DPD app inform me I have a parcel 📦 due tomorrow but they haven't actually got it yet - sounds similar to other members option-o order
> 
> I went on their online chat and all they could confirm was it was a global parcel - makes me believe it's my Lagom and I haven't ordered anything else but we shall see.
> 
> How long from this update to receiving the grinder did people have to wait?


 Great News,

Intrestingly I had an email from UPS and this morning I had an email from Option-O saying it had been shipped. The only issue is UPS says I need to pay import duties of £54, but I picked the prepay duties option. It says scheduled delivery day on Monday!! Hope yours turns up real quick!


----------



## KaffineNovice

KaffineNovice said:


> Great News,
> 
> Intrestingly I had an email from UPS and this morning I had an email from Option-O saying it had been shipped. The only issue is UPS says I need to pay import duties of £54, but I picked the prepay duties option. It says scheduled delivery day on Monday!! Hope yours turns up real quick!


 Messaged Option-O they said it's a mistake and to pay the fees then they will refund me. Can't wait!


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Messaged Option-O they said it's a mistake and to pay the fees then they will refund me. Can't wait!


 That's good they will refund. The race is on then UPS vs DPD 😆


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> That's good they will refund. The race is on then UPS vs DPD 😆


 It's in Dubai apparently, it started in Hong Kong last night!


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> It's in Dubai apparently, it started in Hong Kong last night!


 Nice 👍


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Nice 👍


 It's estimated delivery between 12:30 and 16:30 now today. It left my local UPS depo at 7:30 this morning. It's coming home 😁


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> It's estimated delivery between 12:30 and 16:30 now today. It left my local UPS depo at 7:30 this morning. It's coming home 😁


 Amazing!!! Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Amazing!!! Fingers crossed 🤞


 Any update on your tracker? Fingers crossed for yours too!


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Any update on your tracker? Fingers crossed for yours too!


 Nothing yet - DPD only provide details when it's in the U.K. hopefully not too long to wait now.


----------



## KaffineNovice

She's here!


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 58293


 Wow 🤩 Looks amazing! Happy? Which burrs are fitted?


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Wow 🤩 Looks amazing! Happy? Which burrs are fitted?


 Very I've only had time to make a Chemex pretty impressed tastes amazing. Very little static I did use the RDT tool and gave them a little spritz. It's quiet and I really enjoyed the workflow / experience. Used the quick start guide as a basepoint speed 3 and -6 from the zero point.

I went for the SSP Unimodal. The SSP high uniformity will be delivered once OPTION-O get hold of them.


----------



## 27852

KaffineNovice said:


> Very I've only had time to make a Chemex pretty impressed tastes amazing. Very little static I did use the RDT tool and gave them a little spritz. It's quiet and I really enjoyed the workflow / experience. Used the quick start guide as a basepoint speed 3 and -6 from the zero point.
> 
> I went for the SSP Unimodal. The SSP high uniformity will be delivered once OPTION-O get hold of them.


 No chaff bomb? I imagine you are grinding pretty coarse for Chemex.

Are you intending on using the grinder for both filter and espresso? It would be great to know your thoughts as there's definitely a tilt towards espresso in everything I've read with respect to endgame grinders.


----------



## KaffineNovice

Kjk said:


> No chaff bomb? I imagine you are grinding pretty coarse for Chemex.
> 
> Are you intending on using the grinder for both filter and espresso? It would be great to know your thoughts as there's definitely a tilt towards espresso in everything I've read with respect to endgame grinders.


 So from my first chemex (trying not to get too caffeinated whilst sampling ahh) there was a fair bit of chaff visible in the grind (I'll take a picture later) but it wasn't static and didn't make a mess.

I am planning on using it for both filter and espresso, I like a chemex in the morning as I have an ottomatic so I can sleepily make a pretty good coffee in the morning. Once awake I move onto espressos / flat whites.

So I'll be switching between the two! I have some coffee collective and Obadiah to go through 

First impressions very happy with both filter and espresso results and tasty coffee!


----------



## KaffineNovice

So my update from the first few days of use 

General Workflow:



Turn grinder on and adjust motor speed and grind setting to desired location and turn off.


Weigh out beans in to the appropriate cup and give em a little spritz


Load up the bean chute and turn the grinder on, whilst holding the dosing up as close to the exit chute as possible


Once the main grind has completed give the bean chute a few taps with the flat of my palm to sorta create a vacuum and get rid of any excess in the grinder.


Turn off and put grinds into Chemex or porta filter.


Niggles



It is a little messy, maybe it is static but no matter what I do I always have to give the side and grinder a little wipe after use to clear up some grounds. When grinding I tend to hold the thing I am grinding into rather than use the pitch forks, i do this to reduce mess. Not to much of an issue as it is minimal, I could let it build up and do a daily wipe but I try to stay on top of things seen as she is so pretty 


This is more my workflow issue but I have a dosing cup to fit my 53mm Sage BE (will be upgrading soon), plus the ketchup cup that comes with it that I weigh into, plus the main dosing cup that comes with the grinder. The issue is the ketchup cup that comes with it is not big enough to hold my brew dose (28g) so I have to use my sage cup and the main dosing cup for batch, then the ketchup cup and my sage dosing cup for espresso. Just more stuff and accessories to find homes / side space for  And more mental gymnastics to work out which cups I need to use per thing.


Maybe I am over spritzing but sometimes a bean will be stuck on the safety plate and I have to give it a nudge to fall into the grinder!


Things I love:



Looks fantastic


Repeatable results I can go between my brew grind settings and my espresso settings without fear or having to grind that little bit extra before.


Easier to dial in the espresso than using the inbuilt grinder on the sage, I can fine tune the setting rather than some large step that I have to choose between on the sage.


Coffee taste is superb, I am picking out the notes more easy, for example I am sure my last chemex I was drinking hot apple juice not coffee!


Overall :

Very happy, really enjoying the grinder I was a little concerned that the RDT step would be a bit much for me and I would find it a chore but I quite enjoy giving the beans a little spritz and a shake. Feels like something that is built to last.

At some point soon I will be doing a Niche Zero, Lagom side my side, my fiance's brother has a Niche and said he'd bring it round at some point for us to compare


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> So my update from the first few days of use
> 
> General Workflow:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn grinder on and adjust motor speed and grind setting to desired location and turn off.
> 
> 
> Weigh out beans in to the appropriate cup and give em a little spritz
> 
> 
> Load up the bean chute and turn the grinder on, whilst holding the dosing up as close to the exit chute as possible
> 
> 
> Once the main grind has completed give the bean chute a few taps with the flat of my palm to sorta create a vacuum and get rid of any excess in the grinder.
> 
> 
> Turn off and put grinds into Chemex or porta filter.
> 
> 
> Niggles
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little messy, maybe it is static but no matter what I do I always have to give the side and grinder a little wipe after use to clear up some grounds. When grinding I tend to hold the thing I am grinding into rather than use the pitch forks, i do this to reduce mess. Not to much of an issue as it is minimal, I could let it build up and do a daily wipe but I try to stay on top of things seen as she is so pretty
> 
> 
> This is more my workflow issue but I have a dosing cup to fit my 53mm Sage BE (will be upgrading soon), plus the ketchup cup that comes with it that I weigh into, plus the main dosing cup that comes with the grinder. The issue is the ketchup cup that comes with it is not big enough to hold my brew dose (28g) so I have to use my sage cup and the main dosing cup for batch, then the ketchup cup and my sage dosing cup for espresso. Just more stuff and accessories to find homes / side space for  And more mental gymnastics to work out which cups I need to use per thing.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am over spritzing but sometimes a bean will be stuck on the safety plate and I have to give it a nudge to fall into the grinder!
> 
> 
> Things I love:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic
> 
> 
> Repeatable results I can go between my brew grind settings and my espresso settings without fear or having to grind that little bit extra before.
> 
> 
> Easier to dial in the espresso than using the inbuilt grinder on the sage, I can fine tune the setting rather than some large step that I have to choose between on the sage.
> 
> 
> Coffee taste is superb, I am picking out the notes more easy, for example I am sure my last chemex I was drinking hot apple juice not coffee!
> 
> 
> Overall :
> 
> Very happy, really enjoying the grinder I was a little concerned that the RDT step would be a bit much for me and I would find it a chore but I quite enjoy giving the beans a little spritz and a shake. Feels like something that is built to last.
> 
> At some point soon I will be doing a Niche Zero, Lagom side my side, my fiance's brother has a Niche and said he'd bring it round at some point for us to compare
> 
> View attachment 58341
> 
> 
> View attachment 58342
> 
> 
> View attachment 58343


 Thanks for the update - it's all sounding positive. How's everyone else finding theirs?


----------



## AlexanderL

Hi *KaffineNovice*,

Most likely the last picture is the reason for your mess.

Grind catch cup designed to sit directly on top of the integrated fork.

In your case the grind catch cup inserted into the integrated portafilter fork...


----------



## AlexanderL

Like so:










Wrong:


----------



## KaffineNovice

AlexanderL said:


> Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong:
> 
> Thanks for that one! I recently discovered that trick myself, there is less mess now
> 
> @THR_Cremahas yours arrived yet?


----------



## THR_Crema

Hi all, how is everyone getting on with their Lagom?

Still no sign of mine yet - currently on day 11 of waiting with the DPD app now removing my parcel details (like others had).

Emailed Option-O asking if they could provide tracking information of the company delivering to the U.K. and got a crap response not answering the actual question - just told me it was DPD and it will update when it's arrived in the U.K.

I normally don't mind waiting for things but this whole process has started causing me some annoyance now.


----------



## THR_Crema

So the Shop app shows it's still in USA 🇺🇸


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> Hi all, how is everyone getting on with their Lagom?
> 
> Still no sign of mine yet - currently on day 11 of waiting with the DPD app now removing my parcel details (like others had).
> 
> Emailed Option-O asking if they could provide tracking information of the company delivering to the U.K. and got a crap response not answering the actual question - just told me it was DPD and it will update when it's arrived in the U.K.
> 
> I normally don't mind waiting for things but this whole process has started causing me some annoyance now.


 That sucks, I'm gutted for you! You'll forget all about it once it arrives and your using it.

Im still loving mine, filter is amazing and I can get some really good shots of espresso but I am still struggling with consistency from the Sage BE. Once you've paired it up the the Eagle you'll be in coffee heaven.

I can't wait to try and run some ultra light roasted coffee through from Mabo.

Looking forward to having the house done so I can justify the Eagle.


----------



## KaffineNovice

Static is not an issue for me now with this grinder. I ran a batch brew through with no RDT, same again about lunch made myself a lovely flat white no RDT both times no static issues on the grinder, none to note in the way of retention, possibly .1 of a gram. If I am picky there was a little in the batch brew dosing cup but such a small amount.

This grinder is more than competent at going between the two methods. I was getting nice fruity notes from the batch brew. The espresso tasted pretty much like the one I had in kaffine with the same beans.

Very happy!


----------



## THR_Crema

It's arrived 😁 Had the email this morning from DPD so only had a long wait at work to finish. Wow just wow - the black finish is brilliant and initial thoughts are good.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Which burrs did you go for?


----------



## THR_Crema

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which burrs did you go for?


 SSP High Uniformity with a set of the Unimodal to follow.


----------



## GlenW

What's the consensus on paying $250 for the duties prepaid? I've seen mentions of them declaring a lower value so maybe the VAT + duties would be less than $250?


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> It's arrived 😁 Had the email this morning from DPD so only had a long wait at work to finish. Wow just wow - the black finish is brilliant and initial thoughts are good.
> 
> View attachment 58529


 Awesome 😎 how are you finding it?


----------



## THR_Crema

GlenW said:


> What's the consensus on paying $250 for the duties prepaid? I've seen mentions of them declaring a lower value so maybe the VAT + duties would be less than $250?


 That was the only option I had - It took about 17 days to arrive with no hassle and DPD are consistently good with deliveries.


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> Awesome 😎 how are you finding it?


 Wow 🤩 Sums it up! I'm finally on a few days off so I'll be spending some time playing with it but initial impressions are good. The flavours, using some beans I've had before, are bolder and more noticeable.

Not sure I personally need any bigger burrs as these SSP HU burrs are already delivering. Still enjoying yours?


----------



## THR_Crema

First time just checking the burrs condition and giving things a light clean - very little retention indeed.

I'm still waiting for information on my second set of burrs, told they would b posted separately, has anyone heard anything from Option-O?


----------



## KaffineNovice

THR_Crema said:


> First time just checking the burrs condition and giving things a light clean - very little retention indeed.
> 
> I'm still waiting for information on my second set of burrs, told they would b posted separately, has anyone heard anything from Option-O?
> 
> View attachment 59052


 I got mine in the post the other day yet to fit and compare them! Still loving the grinder just need to get the sage upgraded to the Eagle One!


----------



## KaffineNovice

So just to add the service by option-o has been legendary. I tried to change my burrs but a screw in the top carrier was stuck. I spoke to them and they told me to use force and if there was an issue they would replace the top burr carrier. Popped it in a vice and turns out the screw was stripped and the hole wasn't quite right. Sent some photos and within 1 week a new carrier arrived!! Great fast communication the whole time.

I'm about to try the different burrs out. 😊


----------



## THR_Crema

KaffineNovice said:


> So just to add the service by option-o has been legendary. I tried to change my burrs but a screw in the top carrier was stuck. I spoke to them and they told me to use force and if there was an issue they would replace the top burr carrier. Popped it in a vice and turns out the screw was stripped and the hole wasn't quite right. Sent some photos and within 1 week a new carrier arrived!! Great fast communication the whole time.
> 
> I'm about to try the different burrs out. 😊


 Wow - that's good to hear. Which burrs you swapping to?


----------



## Kimmo

I'll put this here. 😂

After thinking and talking with some friends and coffee people, roasters and aficionados I have decided to order a P64 instead of the Eureka single døse. A couple of roasters recommended the unimodal burrs. Reason was that you get more out of the beans, more complexity and so on. Now I just need do decide which colour I'll choose.

This video isn't about the Lagom it's about the burrs.






And yeah, I got a Niche.


----------



## newdent

Kimmo said:


> I'll put this here. 😂
> 
> After thinking and talking with some friends and coffee people, roasters and aficionados I have decided to order a P64 instead of the Eureka single døse. A couple of roasters recommended the unimodal burrs. Reason was that you get more out of the beans, more complexity and so on. Now I just need do decide which colour I'll choose.
> 
> This video isn't about the Lagom it's about the burrs.
> 
> And yeah, I got a Niche.


 Interesting, thanks for the link. Now fellow are making the Ode in matt white, I'm seriously swapping my current filter only grinder (Mazzer Major) for the Ode and adding the MP brew burrs. The ode is cheaper than the DF64 and better looking imo and it's only lacking if you want to make espresso too, which I don't personally as I have a niche for that.

Anyway, won't go off-topic any more on this thread but thanks for the video.


----------



## smorgo

I hope you guys feel ashamed that you're the reason I haven't got any money. I can't afford a P-64. Still ordered one, though. Roll on January...

It's definitely not my fault. As my wife likes to remind me, I am not responsible.


----------



## smorgo

Oh, yes...


----------



## THR_Crema

Have you received your grinder yet?



smorgo said:


> Oh, yes...
> 
> View attachment 62197


----------

